# Tailless whip scorpion not eating



## schmiggle (Jun 18, 2014)

I recently got a (very healthy) _Heterophrynus batesii_ and it has been doing great except that it won't eat any of the mealworms I offer it.  A couple of times it has seemed like it was about to attack one, arms outstretched and whatnot, but mostly, if the mealworms get too close it doesn't move back and try to eat them, it just moves to a different spot.  I'll be getting goblin roaches soon, which at least won't fall off logs and burrow, but they could still scare the tailless whip scorpion off.  Suggestions?


----------



## Forcep (Jun 18, 2014)

I have this species too. 2 suggestions here:

1. Vertical surface and high humidity (which you may have already)
2. Take out all the meal worms. Let it habituate for a few days and feed it Turkistan roach (slightly smaller than the body length of your whippling). Oriental roach is also preferred. American roach, okay but not as great. Never tried goblin roaches.


----------



## Ambly (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah they're probably just freaked by the mealworms, and I imagine in the wild they are not eating beetle larvae of that kind.  I think roaches that do not burrow and crickets are the way to go.  They may also ignore prey that is too small, which I did read - but I didn't really expect them to be so discriminant, especially with the lateralis roaches.  For this reason I put in only one or two larger roaches/crickets at a time (not bigger than the opisthoma).  

Post pictures when you get the chance - these guys are awesome.  I only have one, wish I had more.  Gonna be big haha


----------



## schmiggle (Jun 18, 2014)

Here's a pic: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....349_322117737941655_6945578156381094231_n.jpg
Thanks for the help guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 18, 2014)

I've read the prey size, and type, can be difficult to wrangle for these guys. Mealworms aren't a favorite, and my Damon diadema has only ever taken one. Since then, they are left for dead. I've also noticed too large a prey item being a problem. I had 2 small crickets, and decided on the larger of the two. After a day of cohabitating, I decided to switch the crickets. The smaller was gone in minutes.

So far, my ambly cannot catch banded crickets at all. They go to my spiders. They're just too jumpy when they're small. I'm pretty sure two highly skittish creatures sharing an enclosure isn't a good idea. 

---------- Post added 06-18-2014 at 07:21 PM ----------




schmiggle said:


> Here's a pic: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....349_322117737941655_6945578156381094231_n.jpg
> Thanks for the help guys!


Oh that is gorgeous! Lookit that whipspan!!!


----------



## Ambly (Jun 19, 2014)

yeah good lookin thing.

They're humid forest dwellers that hang out on old growth trees with big buttresses.  Imagine the prey type there, or just google "Heterophrynus feeding" and dig.  I imagine orthopterans like katydids, small frogs, other arachnids.  Try stuff that runs around a bit more... throw in a small cricket and a larger one and see which it goes for.  I use mostly crickets and lateralis for my amblypygids - seem most practical.

---------- Post added 06-19-2014 at 10:41 AM ----------

it should be an aggressive hunter with the right prey type though, so if you get crickets and experiment with size and it still doesn't go - maybe make sure your setup is alright.  Try feeding soon after sundown or at night.  They seem to be more aggressive if the prey is introduced at night versus hanging out with it all day.  

Once I watched my H. batesii dart around and chase down a lateralis at breakneck speed like something out of a scifi film - I couldn't believe it.  Every other time prior and since has been the usual tapping, whipping, approach and pounce.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 19, 2014)

Mine love hissing roach nymphs and red runners.


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 1, 2014)

It has finally eaten a cricket!  I have decided to simply buy single crickets from the pet store (which is actually cheaper because I don't have to heat them) and here are some pics:
https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net...754_329629867190442_3398355730950818883_n.jpg
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2bQpPFo6BokRWhQMlZzQ1NuUW14R1pmbHJTTnQxWVZqWnRB/edit
The second one is blurry, but I think it shows how the abdomen doubled in size and kind of turned into a sausage.  The little guy must have been starving after not eating for 3 weeks!


----------

